# XP again!! Grrrrrrrr



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

As many of you know I stopped using my XP Windows box computer when a friend gave me a Windows 10. I gave the XP Windows box computer to my grown son. He has already put a great deal of work on it about his coin collection, i.e. identifying, sorting, appraising, etc only you coin collectors know about...took days of hard work! Then last night the computer screen froze and the sound disappeared. Even the cursor was nowhere to be found. The only way to even turn that PC off was the on/off switch. Now the power will come on alright but the mouse, keyboard and monitor are not coming on.

This XP is very old so we're wondering if maybe getting a different computer would be wiser than attempting to get this one repaired again. David's concern now is that he has lost all that work he put into Microsoft Word identifying his coins. Thus, I am posting here in hopes of getting some pros and cons as to which might be best. We've given thought about getting a "used" computer as well; and maybe the repair shop would have one for sale. So all options are on the table at this time.

Any information/suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are companies that recover data. Take it in for an evaluation. 

Learn to back data up to an external drive. 

New basic computers are inexpensive. Get a new one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Any information/suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thank you.


Go to Goodwill and buy an old computer, then transplant the hard drive into the Goodwill computer. See what happens.

I advocate keeping user files you can't afford to lose in a shared folder such as Google Drive. I don't know why but nobody wants to do that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Boot from a live cd/dvd. I'd use linux live cd, but any install or repair cd/dvd that can boot will tell you if your video card/chip is dead. Nothing genius, just do you get a pic or not? If you get picture on your monitor and mouse/keyboard works, then reinstall XP if you just gotta have XP, I still think using a small MODERN linux distribution is better, but each to their own. If booting from live cd still gives no pic, then seriously dont put money into it. You can get a used buisiness laptop with life left for $20 to $50 minus operating system, lot times on low end ones they either wipe the hard drive or remove it completely to protect data. You want an SSD anyway. And it doesnt cost anymore to get a win7 or newer era computer. Though many of the VISTA computers were two core and can work with newer operating system. If you want a refurbished with operating system pre-installed probably can get one less than $100 with win10.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There are companies that recover data. Take it in for an evaluation.
> 
> Learn to back data up to an external drive.
> 
> New basic computers are inexpensive. Get a new one.


The new $200 computers usually limited to 32GB eMMC drive and win10 eats most of that. New computer with SSD or hard drive probably cost minimum of $300. I suppose its all about what you consider cheap. I dont know if you can still get that bargain basement desktops for $150 with no operating system or not. New desktops except maybe some high end ones for gamers are kinda history. They tend now to either be those NUC things with guts from an entry level laptop or else refurbished win7 era computers with oddball proprietary components. Meaning weird motherboards that dont fit standard case, etc.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> The new $200 computers usually limited to 32GB eMMC drive and win10 eats most of that. New computer with SSD or hard drive probably cost minimum of $300. I suppose its all about what you consider cheap. I dont know if you can still get that bargain basement desktops for $150 with no operating system or not. New desktops except maybe some high end ones for gamers are kinda history. They tend now to either be those NUC things with guts from an entry level laptop or else refurbished win7 era computers with oddball proprietary components. Meaning weird motherboards that dont fit standard case, etc.


The saving grace is that computers remain contemporary much longer than they used to. Used to be that computers evolved so quickly that consumers were looking for a new computer only a few years after buying a new computer. That was because hardware quickly became obsolete. Today you can run Windows 10 in a computer that's 6 or 8 years old with no problem. That creates an opportunity to buy a 2nd or 3rd generation i5 or i7 computer for a very low price and still have a computer that performs pretty well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I appreciate the information.

I just got off the phone with the repair man from whom I purchased this XP box Computer many years ago. He says he can sell me a "new" one for $900 - $1500 and transfer the data from the old XP onto the new one. Spending this much money sounds rather foolish as David just told me he only wants to use the computer for selling his coin collection; and after that he will have no interest in it. (Not sure I believe this but he sure got ticked at the idea of paying around a thousand dollars for a computer.) But spending a $1000 does sound a bit pricey!

I know Wal-Marts sells computers. I have never been able to understand computers; yet I'm wondering if a "lap-top" (with David's coin collection work put onto it) would work just as well as a desk top computer.

[Another situation is this refurbished Windows 10 I received. It is working ok except at times it doesn't want to reboot; and the disc player (one in which Clem found a popsicles stick) still has never worked. This same repair man told me he could change the START MENU so it runs like a Windows 7 and fix the disc player where it would work for only an hour's fee, i.e. $65 which sounds reasonable to me. Any ideas about my getting this done?] No I will not let David use my windows 10 computer. He will either get his own or do without!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You can buy a NEW desktop with win10, at Walmart for less than $300. Believe me searching for NEW desktop is not easy and most any more are REFURBISHED but some sellers avoid like plague admitting this wanting to imply its new when it isnt. Bait and switch tactics.

If you just need a refurbished win10 laptop Nevada can give some links. Easy to find a retired buisiness laptop that somebody bought in bulk for cheap and slapped copy win10 on and selling for nice profit. But if you need it pre installed then its not horrible to give upto $150 for one of these though its that same $50 laptop without win10 installed.

Ok, cant find the Walmart one anymore saying its not available at my store...

here is cheapest NEW desktop (that isnt one of those fanless POS things) at Amazon. Its HP and a 2019 model with 7th generation i3 processor. Be a little over $400 https://www.amazon.com/HP-Performance-Desktop-Processor-Keyboard/dp/B07MGW5BS5

If you just gotta buy a new desktop, something like this probably way to go on a budget. Dont let some greedy person try to fix your antique for $1000.

Saying all this, installing an operating system is not difficult and you can get a really tough old buisiness laptop for $50. Something with 3rd generatiuon i5 or i7 and 4GB RAM is more than enough. You want one that hard drive or SSD can be upgraded. You do not want anything with an eMMC drive soldered to the motherboard.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What gems you all are. I appreciate your help so much!

I did call around speaking with both Wal-Mart and Target personnel about both desk top and laptop computers. Yes both are half the price my repair man quoted me. Target does not sell desktops but has Windows 10 laptop for $399 and told me I could download Microsoft Word online for $49, which is the program David used for his coins. Wal-Mart's laptops are comparable to Target and they do have desktop as well which run from $500 to $700. 

David then unplugged the surge protector from the house power outlet and re-plugged it; and the entire computer (yes that old XP) booted right up and is now running as well as it ever did. (Figuring that little imp that shows up here now and then visited and did whatever was needed to fix the XP box. ROFL) David just laughed and said all it took was to give the computer a spanking, i.e. "If you're going to act like that you're not going to get any electricity at all..." ROFL Apparently that spanking worked. (It does on my digital camera too. ROFL)


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

So now is the time to SAVE his work on the old XP before he does anything else.

Get a new surge protector. We had to get one for our TV recently.

When not using the computers, shut them down and turn off the surge protector also.
All it takes is the power to go off, come back on and off several times in less than a minute
and you got problems. We rarely lose power here. Normally do not have problems when it
happens but this last time we did.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Lady. We used the "thumb" Clem brought with him and gave me to take David's coin work off the XP and place it on my W10. Then we left it on the "thumb". So now all that work on organizing, appraising and listing his entire coin collection is protected in 3 places. ROFL

I did a search for this "thumb" (This is what Clem called it.) on the internet yet found nothing. The only writing on it is "Pfizer Oncology"; but using that just brought up information about medication and cancer. Does anyone know what this "thumb" is actually called and where I might get another? (It works great!)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks Lady. We used the "thumb" Clem brought with him and gave me to take David's coin work off the XP and place it on my W10. Then we left it on the "thumb". So now all that work on organizing, appraising and listing his entire coin collection is protected in 3 places. ROFL
> 
> I did a search for this "thumb" (This is what Clem called it.) on the internet yet found nothing. The only writing on it is "Pfizer Oncology"; but using that just brought up information about medication and cancer. Does anyone know what this "thumb" is actually called and where I might get another? (It works great!)


Try searching for "thumb drive." It refers to usb drives. One of these things.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/250966198459


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Does anyone know what this "thumb" is actually called and where I might get another? (It works great!)


As Nevada said, it's called a "thumb drive" or sometimes "flash drive"" and you can buy them in various memory capacities at any place that sells computer accessories, or you can order them online:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=flash+us...=c&hvqmt=e&tag=mh0b-20&ref=pd_sl_8evdr4u2m0_e


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

motdaugrnds said:


> As many of you know I stopped using my XP Windows box computer when a friend gave me a Windows 10. I gave the XP Windows box computer to my grown son. He has already put a great deal of work on it about his coin collection, i.e. identifying, sorting, appraising, etc only you coin collectors know about...took days of hard work! Then last night the computer screen froze and the sound disappeared. Even the cursor was nowhere to be found. The only way to even turn that PC off was the on/off switch. Now the power will come on alright but the mouse, keyboard and monitor are not coming on.
> 
> This XP is very old so we're wondering if maybe getting a different computer would be wiser than attempting to get this one repaired again. David's concern now is that he has lost all that work he put into Microsoft Word identifying his coins. Thus, I am posting here in hopes of getting some pros and cons as to which might be best. We've given thought about getting a "used" computer as well; and maybe the repair shop would have one for sale. So all options are on the table at this time.
> 
> ...


Walmart has laptops refurbished 250-300 plus bucks. Forget about wasting any more money on old computer repairs. For under 800 bucks you could buy a nice new compute. The new computers at Walmart has windows 7. To many problems with windows 10 .

I should have said Walmart has windows 8 on their new computes not windows 7.

I have windows 8.1 and have had little problem with it. I did upgrade to windows 10 but had a few problems with it so reinstalled windows 8.1.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

101pigs said:


> Walmart has laptops refurbished 250-300 plus bucks. Forget about wasting any more money on old computer repairs. For under 800 bucks you could buy a nice new compute. The new computers at Walmart has windows 7. To many problems with windows 10 .


Microsoft ended mainstream support for Windows 7 on January 13, 2015, but extended support won't end until *January 14, 2020*.

And for sure you can use it after support officially ends, but like 98 and XP and Vista before it, what really kills an operating system is when there is no uptodate browser available. That will be sooner than later for win7, so wouldnt be putting all my eggs in that basket. Win10 isnt bad if you block it phoning home to any microsoft server via the firewall. I would suggest linux but some people rather get screwed over by Microsoft again and again, than learn anything new or different.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my computers is from Walmart. Never again.

The computer I use is a HP. I got if from Staples. It has the windows
professional 7 and I really it. I have now downloaded the chrome browser
so if I have problems with the windows...I should be good.

motdaugrnds can your son download the chrome browser from google ?
I think it's a good back up plan. But then again, I am no computer expert.
Just know what works for me.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much to all of you for the extra information.

I did call Wal-Mart and all they have are Windows 10; Target Store also only has Windows 10. 

Since the XP David has started working again, he's had no problem with it. It is not connected to the internet and won't be until after David gets all the pictures he is taking onto it. Then he plans on connecting it to the internet long enough to sell the coins.

I don't know if he can download the Chrome browser; but I am certainly getting lots of invitations to do so on my Windows 10. I have not done so because I'm using "Microsoft Edge" browser; but am thinking maybe having the Chrome browser too might be wise. I wouldn't have to make it the default browser would I? With SOMEONE (?Microsoft Store?) having so much say about what occurs on this Windows 10, will my use of the Chrome browser be thwarted?

My repair man told me he could turn the "start menu" on my Windows 10 into a Windows 7 that I would really like. He said he could fix the disc player too. So I'm thinking of letting him as he said it would take less than an hour and his fee is $65 per hour.

I'm also thinking of asking him if he can fix my Windows 10 so it would not "call home" all the time. I'm really tired of SOMEONE OUT THERE IN THAT WINDOWS 10 STORE keeping track of all I do and sending me so many advertisements...………..and try as I might to understand how to stop that, I just wind up more confused; so someone who understands computers really needs to do this for me.

I'm also wanting "Microsoft Word" really bad; yet for some reason cannot get it on this Windows 10...……

One good thing I had been missing was a graphics program I loved so much that was on my old XP. It is called Paint Shop Pro 7; and while David was copying the work he had done on that "thumb", he placed a copy of this graphics program on the thumb too; so now this wonderful graphics program is working fine on this Windows 10. 

We tried to find Microsoft Word on the XP to copy and place onto my Windows 10; but never could find it....strange since it works great on the XP.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm also thinking of asking him if he can fix my Windows 10 so it would not "call home" all the time. I'm really tired of SOMEONE OUT THERE IN THAT WINDOWS 10 STORE keeping track of all I do and sending me so many advertisements...………...


Windows 10 doesn't 'call home' to the vendor, it calls home to Microsoft Corp.

Some of the 'calling home' features are actually intended to be helpful, such as giving your browser the ability to show you where your closest Home Depot or Pizza Hut are when you search for hardware or pizza. Windows needs to know where you are to do that.



motdaugrnds said:


> We tried to find Microsoft Word on the XP to copy and place onto my Windows 10; but never could find it....strange since it works great on the XP.


I wasn't aware that MS Word came bundled with any Windows installation disk.

Download & install this and you'll be fine.

https://www.libreoffice.org/

It's free.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for the extra information.
> 
> I did call Wal-Mart and all they have are Windows 10; Target Store also only has Windows 10.
> 
> ...


I think I tried to explain this before. When you first set up win10, first use, you have the option to either set up a Microsoft account or you can set up a local only account that exists only on your computer. If you choose the local only account then you cant use windows store. Microsoft has had a real hard time convincing anybody to use the "STORE" and for while even had a version of win10 where you couldnt use any software not downloaded from the windows store. It was so unpopular they had to offer to replace it free with normal version.

Anyway once you have established a Microsoft account and linked it to that computer, not sure but think you would almost have to reinstall win10 to get rid of that link. There is also a script that will set up your existing win10 firewall to block communications with any microsoft server known at time script was written. Let me know if you want link to that.

I found link in past where people have said you can install older versions of Microsoft Office in win10. Microsoft of course doesnt want you to. They want you to RENT office 365 or whatever they call it for a never ending yearly fee. If you have a copy of Word that you want and want to try, I will try and look up that info on installing it again. Rereading was this version of "Word" something that came with XP? Not something you paid extra for?

Do like Nevada suggests and down load and install Libre Office. It should do anything M$ Office does, least for your needs. No doubt there are some fancy proprietary options it wont have, but it should be able to open/make/save M$ Office compatible documents.

There is another called WPS writer that is free and also should do much of what you want. I had mentioned the free version Jarte sometime back, it even should do much of what you want and lot smaller download, but I think you werent interested? Or maybe you didnt even look, just had your heart set on M$ Word?

Put it this way, the only free version Word is 5.5. Its a DOS program and released free by Microsoft back in 1999 I think. Running it in anything newer than win98/ME you would need some kind of DOS emulator program. XP may had DOS emulator built in, cant remember, but there are also free version of DOSbox. Dont want old DOS version of Word, then you will have to BUY a copy, there are some older version really cheap on Ebay. Do you know which version you want? 

Seriously though cant imagine one of other free ones that Nevada and I mention wont do everything you want. Just wont have Clippy, the talking paperclip..... cant imagine anybody getting by without Clippy.....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I wasn't aware that MS Word came bundled with any Windows installation disk.


You know I have a very vague memory of a consumer version of Word that M$ used to either give away or sell really cheap. Just Word, not Office. It wasnt same version included with Office. Or maybe it was called Works? It was a sort of minimalist word processing program.

Oh just looking there is a current free version Word for Android and one for iOS. I guess you could run an Android emulator and then run this free Android version of Word?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> You know I have a very vague memory of a consumer version of Word that M$ used to either give away or sell really cheap. Just Word, not Office. It wasnt same version included with Office. Or maybe it was called Works? It was a sort of minimalist word processing program.


Yes, that was the MS Works office suite. They did away with that about 10 years ago.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

This youtube shows M$ Works up close.






Link in video notes to download it free. First link still works, downloading it now though seems a really slow download. Second link dead. I am betting anything this is what the original poster had in XP. They called the word processor part of program, M$ Works Word. Which no doubt caused all kinds of confusion for those looking for Word. I cant see her having spent beaucoup bucks for Office. It was mainly a commercial product while this light version was consumer product and maybe a freebie bonus when you bought new windows computer or something. There was no key for M$ Works. Apparently came with some older versions of Windows??? Or very cheap addon??

I am still remembering just seeing a cd with M$ Works Word and not the whole office suite. They maybe gave Works Word away free and charged for whole office suite?

EDIT: You have to go to the youtube page with the same video to get the links. I am not sure if this is officially free so not posting download links here. Its obviously not been offered for ten years so guessing nobody going to get too excited unless trying to protect some copyrighted part of it still being used.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://itstillworks.com/difference-ms-works-ms-word-5366414.html

Ok, M$ Office back in the day was $300 and Works Office Suite was $100. Windows home computers did come with a TRIAL version of Works that after 60days quit working if you didnt pony up. Guessing original poster bought computer used and previous owner probably had bought Works. My guess. 

I am downloading Works just to play with it a bit and see what its like. I still suggest original poster download one of our other freeware suggestions. Seriously try free version Jarte, its small and works very well if you just need basic word processor. But Libre Office or WPS is way to go if you need full blown office suite.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for the extra information.
> 
> My repair man told me he could turn the "start menu" on my Windows 10 into a Windows 7 that I would really like. He said he could fix the disc player too. So I'm thinking of letting him as he said it would take less than an hour and his fee is $65 per hour.
> ...........
> ...


Download Classic Shell for free and it makes Win 10 run like 7. http://classicshell.net/

Microsoft Word comes with Microsoft Office. It's a bit pricey. I use Libre Office which runs like MS Office, will read and write docx files and does everything I need. https://www.libreoffice.org/

You usually cannot copy a program from one computer and use on another. There are many free programs that simulate the paid ones. I just look around to see what works the best for my needs. 

Also, I picked up a cheap external disk drive since my laptop doesn't have one. It will be cheaper than what your repair guy is charging. https://www.amazon.com/Cocopa-Exter...s&qid=1553369986&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, seems this is a legit version M$ Works, its AD supported and fine print says they can collect info without giving notice. Who knew M$ did that back then, suppose they were practicing for win10... LOL There is a link if you want to run it ad free, assume they want money. Well did back when this was being sold. Like said, its ten years since this was offered. Also since I went to tethering to phone as my only internet, dont have phone drivers for win10, so it cant go online. For me anymore linux only, at least online.

I tried first installing in WINE in linux. It installed, but crashed when I tried running it, saying some problem with AD-layer. Remember its ad supported. Then installed on win10. It installed and ran fine despite it being 32bit program and my win10 being 64bit. 

I can see somebody liking WORKS. Not great IMHO and frankly think any of freeware word processors or office suites be better way to go. But its ok. And has some interesting gimmicks/templates somebody might like that are not in other freeware suites. Think most annoying was that it defaults to WORKS proprietary format, you have to change option every time you save if you want to save to docx or richtext or txt or whatever. Then after you save it, it asks again. If you tell it to save second time it asks if you want to replace the first copy?????

Anyway if this is what original poster wants, it does download from youtube page with the video. It installs and works with win10. And its AD supported.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh since this is the ad supported version M$ Works, no problem giving download link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi2jreyggqg0hrk/Microsoft%20Works%20SE%209.rar?

Oh should mention the link gives you a rar file to download. You need somekind of software that can open/unzip a rar file. Once opened you will have an iso file. You can open an iso file on computer. But easiest way is to burn it to cd or dvd with a free iso burner program. Once you have it burned you then open the dvd and click setup. It doesnt seem to auto open or cant remember I may have my win10 so it doesnt autostart cd/dvd. It may autorun on your computer.

Like say this is ad supported so doesnt require any key or anything to allow it to work. Theory being the ads pay for it. I wasnt online and if I was I have all M$ servers blocked so wouldnt see ads anywho. And since this is old they may not even send ads to it anymore. It was last offered for VISTA and VISTA is ancient history far as M$ is concerned, they havent supported it for some time.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> Download Classic Shell for free and it makes Win 10 run like 7. http://classicshell.net/


Or you can just one by one delete the annoying twirly carnival-like bits, then win10 acts pretty much like any other windows. Been sometime back, I tried the classic shell and meh, its ok but dont see reason to bother. I just dont like twirly swirly ads annoying me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh since this is the ad supported version M$ Works, no problem giving download link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi2jreyggqg0hrk/Microsoft%20Works%20SE%209.rar?
> 
> ...


As I recall, the big complaint about Works was that Works documents weren't compatible with Word. In other words, if you created a Works document you couldn't open it with Word. To be somewhat compatible you had to save it as an .rtf file, which could be opened with Word. Seems like a clumsy way to go.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> As I recall, the big complaint about Works was that Works documents weren't compatible with Word. In other words, if you created a Works document you couldn't open it with Word. To be somewhat compatible you had to save it as an .rtf file, which could be opened with Word. Seems like a clumsy way to go.


The OP likes Word and by Word think she means MS Works Word, not the WORD in Office. It does do docx, it just wont do it automatically, you have to always manually select to save in docx. It will always default to its native proprietary format "wps". I didnt look close but did see some links in my google search on how to open Works proprietary format "wps" in MS Office. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=12 I am sure they had their marketing logic back then why they did it that way. Like say if you really like Works Office then there is the link to get a free copy that will work in win10. I personally go with Jarte, WPS Writer, or LibreOffice in that order. They all do docx so.... Current free version Jarte is just so small and well done, if you just need basic word processor, that is way to go IMHO. I even tried and got it work mostly ok in WINE. Though its little clumsy in WINE and Puppy comes with linux version of LibreOffice and Geany and Abiword so Jarte with WINE kinda pointless. But in windows Jarte works really well. In Puppy Linux personally rather prefer WPS Writer over Libre, but not enough to download it if I already have Libre. These office suites tend to be huge. Thats why I really like Jarte, it uses wordpad engine that already exists in windows and adds extras for fuller word processor functionality.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Works



> Version 9.0, the final version, was available in two editions: an advertisement-free version, available in retail and for OEMs, and an ad-supported free version (Works SE) which was available only to OEMs for preinstallation on new computers.[6]


Yea link I found and repeated above is for Works 9.0 SE, ad supported version. My guess its probably hidden somewhere on OP's XP installation disk since it remains after she reinstalls XP on the old computer. Since this ad supported version only for OEM preinstallation originally, thats probably where the person offering the download got it. If you are used to it and like it, hey probably work indefinitely, just grab copy while its available. I am not fan of forcing somebody to upgrade when something is working for their needs and they are comfortable using it. Sure, there might be something better but people should have freedom to choose, not have it forced.

I didnt look, but probably can also find retail versions still for sale on ebay. From what I read version 9.0 might be only one compatible with win10, least without lot tinkering. Supposedly the non-ad supported versions will work to some degree on WINE, not perfectly, they got rated bronze or silver for how well they worked. I can tell you the ad supported version crashes on WINE.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, again, this is getting to be way over my head. The more I read of the information you all give me, the more confused I get. No it isn't you all. It is me in that my mind will just not wrap around all the different programs and terms it needs to in order to fully understand.

The old XP was purchased new many years ago. I never used "Office"; but did make good use of the "Word". And I don't understand how they are even linked...nor do I care to. I have to have technical things extremely simple or cannot use them. David is the only one who actually prepares documents with lines and categories, etc. And he only does this for his coins as they are so many varieties he is dealing with (domestic and foreign). Since Microsoft Word is working fine on the XP I'm going to spend much time worrying about getting it for this Windows 10. (Got too much outdoors that needs to be tended at this time of year.)

Went over and looked at "Classic Shell" and saved the link in "favorites" so might do something with it later.

Thanks everyone for helping.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sorry we couldnt help beyond provide more confusion. But not like any of us can just walk across street and do this for you. Three options, do nothing and live with what you have, or spend lot money to buy new, or figure out (ask stupid questions if thats what it takes!) what we are talking about so you can do it yourself. We understand you dont have lot money so its kinda frustrating to hear you talk about spending lot money on something you can have for free. Cheap is very possible, but its rarely easy and straight forward.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

HermitJohn, thanks for understanding. And yes I very much realize how kind people are here in their attempts to help me.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I second using a Linux Live Boot. I have used Linux for many, many, many years because I despise Windows- especially since I have to use it at work. The nice thing about Linux is that is can see the Windows side of the hard drive- which is usually hidden. That way you can pull out the files you need and save them to a flash drive. 
The other option is to install Linux as a duel boot (two operating systems in one computer- and you pick which one to use). The only draw back is you have to know how to do a duel install so that you don't wipe the Windows system out.
PS- Linux has a great *FREE* Word clone called LibraOffice that will run in any operating system.


----------

